# Eastbound and Down (HBO)



## MACLovin (Mar 6, 2009)

Is anyone else watching this show? 

OMG, it's hilarious!  
Will Ferrell is an exec-producer, you can definitely tell just by watching. Even if you're not a fan of Will Ferrell's movies, it's a funny damn show. 

This is one of very few shows the boyfriend and I can sit there and watch, and be laughing our asses off about 90% of the time. 

It's about this washed up, arrogant, foul-mouthed major league baseball player who moves back to his hometown in N. Carolina. He moves in with his old best friend and his wife and kids, and gets a job at his old high school as the phys. ed coach. Hilarity ensues. Definitely check it out! It's on Sundays at 10:30pm on HBO.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You don't really need to be a baseball fan to like it either, because i'm really not, but this show is the shit, haha


HBO: Eastbound & Down


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 6, 2009)

LMFAO is all I can say! I love this show lol it's so funny.  I love his horrible mullet and his foul mouth.

Danny McBride is the best, hands down.


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 6, 2009)

^I agree!  I love Pineapple Express, Tropic Thunder... he's effing hilarious. 

Oh, and I can't forget Superbad, of course. That's where I got my username from, hahah.


----------



## carandru (Mar 6, 2009)

This show is pretty hilarious.. Omg, when he woke up that girl in the middle of the night b/c his broken bat sold for $7on ebay... I couldn't stop laughing. What did he call it? The internet machine?


----------

